# Eldar Phoenix Lord Asurmen, The Hand of Asur



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like this guy. Ths only comment I would make is that if you were going for NMM silver on the weapons, then it just doesn't read that way. To me the weapons have a bone colored feel which, though I still think it works well with the scheme over all, is too warm for NMM silver.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw it as being wraithbone rather than NMM silver.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

I did wanted it to look like both wraithbone and silverish nmm, thanks


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

It's cool man, and I hate to make you feel like I'm ripping all your stuff apart! One thing is for sure, it's a nice looking figure. I do think the cloak could use some glazes to off set some of the thickness of the paint and create a more flowing effect. Love the helmet though!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I would have done differently is the soul stones on the shoulders and gun, I think if they where painted it would add a bit of a break on the model. I would have also went with a different color then red on them this time around as well as the ones there seem to blend in a lot. Very nice looking piece overall, very solid.


----------

